

NYC Startups Mapped by Funding and Location - castig
http://www.madeinny.io/

======
Swelly
It'd be really interesting to see a visualization according to how fast the
start up 'bubbled'. Regardless, this is a great use of D3 visualization

------
Mizza
Fintech is a lot smaller than I thought it would be.

~~~
mathattack
They're missing a lot of Fintech firms. Also many Fintech firms are
headquartered in SF or Europe, with branch offices here.

------
mjlombardi
love this! UI is beautiful and the information is very useful. Glad someone
decided to visually illustrate the exploding NYC Tech Startup scene.

------
kevonc
love it. its fun and get the info I wanna know. thanks!

